
Glenn Gould foresaw tech role in music - ksvs
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hiltzik6-2009apr06,0,1861405.column
======
gcv
Glenn Gould's recordings of Bach's keyboard works rank among my all-time
favorites. Great music to relax to, and also great music to help enter the
zone while working. I think the article got one little fact wrong though:
Gould's recording staff tried pretty hard to edit out his humming, with mixed
success. It's pretty audible on some tracks and completely absent on others.

~~~
abless
I love his humming.

